# On a du bol



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Pas besoin d’essence pour aller bosser. Le hic risque de pénurie de gosses car les employeurs auront une pénurie d’essence 😬🤣👏

La dernière fois le plein c’était le 28 août et en + pour les 2 voitures.

Le hic le 1er sept il y a eu baisse de l’essence 👎🏼😡🧐🤨


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Les français mangent + des œufs car moins cher que la viande et le poisson

Et les œufs premier prix reviennent à la hausse suite à la crise.

Y en a t’il qui ont des poules ?


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Pas de poules mais mon frère en a et m'en apporte ... le jaune est bien jaune c'est bien meilleur ...


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il est même orange. J’aimerais bien en avoir mais pdt les vacances c’est la cata. 

Ma copine en a et a été obligée de les supprimer car personne pour s’en occuper pdt ses vacances 😏


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il a combien de poules ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui. J'en ai deux : lady et gaga. Deux poules pondeuses. Et elles mangent les déchets de nourriture. Résultats : on jette beaucoup moins. Les petits adorent et parfois ils ramènent un œuf chez eux le soir. Et ils leur donnent à manger.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Et quand tu pars en congés, qui s’en occupe ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Un voisin ! Les enfants du voisinage se battent tous pour s'en occuper !


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Elles pondent 1 œuf par jour c’est ça ?

Elles sont donc dans un poulailler et tu les laisses un peu en liberté de temps en temps ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Un poulailler entouré d'un enclos. Elles ont de l'espace pour se dégourdir les pattes. Elles pondent plus ou moins selon les saisons. Au printemps et en été nous avons nos deux oeufs par jour. L'hiver, elles pondent un peu moins. Elles ont un distributeur à grains et à eau à distribution. Elles adorent manger de l'herbe.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

C’est bien le distributeur grains + eau donc pour les congés éventuellement

Il faut nettoyer aussi le poulailler ?


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je crois qu'ils en a racheté il en a au moins 5 je regarderais et quand il part c'est mon mari et moi qui les nourrissons il a des perruches également ! là elles pondent moins sinon çà donne bien et je garde dans des seaux les restes de repas et j'ai ainsi moins de poubelles à jeter !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

On met du foin dans le nichoir. On le change régulièrement. Autrement, un coup de jet de temps en temps sur le poulailler.


----------



## Laurence5 (7 Octobre 2022)

moi j'ai 5 poules dans un enclos  et une quarantaine de cailles dans les dépendances.
je suis largement fournis en œufs lol....limite un en surdose pour les œufs de cailles.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Il faudrait en vendre ça peut intéresser


----------



## Leeanna (7 Octobre 2022)

Avec l'accord de la mairie, mes voisins et moi avons installé un poulailler collectif sur un espace vert que personne n'utilise, on habite dans une impasse avec un genre de petit rond point. Une semaine, mes voisins s'en occupe et prend les oeufs, la semaine suivante un autre... Comme ça pendant les vacances il y a toujours quelqu'un pour s'en occuper. Après on s'entend très bien avec nos voisins on a un groupe Wh**sApp pour si jamais il manque du beurre à quelqu'un, ou s'il a besoin d'un râteau ou autre il pose la question et on peut le dépanner...


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

J’en achetais à une dame dans la commune voisine, elle en avait trop, même la boulangère lui en achetait. et d’autres personnes.

Maintenant elle a arrêté : son voisin qui s’en occupait pdt ses vacances a déménagé, cette dame a dû aller pdt 4 mois s’occuper de sa maman, etc


----------



## Nounousand02 (7 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai la chance d'avoir le grand père de mon mari qui possède deux poules . Du coup toute les 2 semaines j'ai ma boîte d'œufs.


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Le prix des œufs en magasin a bien augmenté lui aussi !! 
Je ne prends que des œufs de poules élevées en plein air. Quand on voit les poules élevées en cage OMG 😱


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ici grippe aviaire. Donc..


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bon et bien Lolo notre petite chatte 🐈 ne veut pas qu’on parte encore en Normandie… elle commence à m’énerver … depuis hier après-midi sur notre lit … elle est sortie au moment où l’on prenait l’air et après elle a miaulait comme une malade pour que l’on rentre et que l’on monte se coucher

VÉRIDIQUE … elle commence à me faire flipper …

Elle n’est sortie que tout à l’heure quand mon mari lui a dit qu’on restait 😽😸😻

Pourtant on a une voiture où il y a le plan et l’autre on peut faire 400 kms 🙀😾

Elle nous a peut-être encore évité un accident de la route


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

C’est terrible les files d’attente pour l’essence. Catie t’as bien visé l’électrique 

Nous 2 voitures dont 1 dans le garage avec le plein depuis fin août, bien au chaud sous sa couverture 😅

Normalement ça devrait aller mieux semaine prochaine


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je croise les doigts pour ne pas qu'il y ai de coupures de courant cet hiver ! 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🚘


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Normalement lorsque tu la recharges, tu peux rouler au moins 450/500 kms ?


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui. 480 km.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Le pire les gens deviennent violents. 

Une personne en haute Savoie a eu 6 coups de couteau sous les yeux de ses enfants après une file d’attente à une station service, heureusement hors de danger à ce jour, et un homme  a sorti un marteau et menacé le pompiste parce qu’il avait laissé passer une infirmière 👎🏼😡

Ça craint


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

La société devient de plus en plus violente. Il y a des quartiers dans lesquels je ne m'aventurerai plus seule. 😢


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Chez nous, on n'a pas le droit de donner les oeufs de nos poules aux enfants accueillis. Dommage car c'est bien meilleur :-D


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Il y a des départements touchés par la grippe aviaire. Certaines espèces poulets, canards, ... sont interdites à la consommation.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon je faire à « la Chantou »
heu … c’est moi … donc j’y vais

Alerte alerte 🚨

Pénurie d’essence : quelles sont les restrictions en vigueur en Île-de-France et dans l’Oise ?
Quatre départements de région parisienne ont décidé d’interdire la vente de carburant dans des récipients de type jerrican.

Donc le 78 donc MOI 👎🏼😡 en 1er … normal je fais l’alerte 😅

Ensuite le 93 Seine Saint Denis
Le 60 l’Oise
Le 95 le Val d’Oise

Val-d’Oise
Confrontée à « un afflux massif de conducteurs dans les stations » du département, la préfecture du Val-d’Oise a également interdit la vente d’essence dans des récipients jusqu’au 12 octobre.

Oise
La préfecture de l’Oise a publié ce samedi en fin de journée un arrêté interdisant la vente d’essence dans tout récipient de type jerrican ou bidon et donnant priorité aux soignants. « Les exploitants de stations essence mettront en place un accès prioritaire au bénéfice des personnels médicaux, paramédicaux et médico-sociaux munis d’une carte professionnelle ou d’une attestation de leur employeur », précise la préfecture, qui appelle les conducteurs à se rendre dans les stations seulement en cas de stricte nécessité. « La livraison des stations-service pourra être assurée au cours du week-end », assure la préfecture.

Idem 78 et 93


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Il faut donc MÊME prévoir des tondeuses ÉLECTRIQUES ! 👎🏼😡

Heureusement PAS BÊTES … avons un tracteur en + de 2 tondeuses à essence ⛽️ 👍.

On va les louer … ça peut peut-être rapporter du pognon 💰 🤑😅😂


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou !!!  Incorrigible ! 🤑🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon alors vous n’avez rien vu ? Vous dormez ou quoi ?

Bon j’avoue je suis très ennuyée vu les restrictions et un peu voyante quand même donc faire les files d’attente trop peu pour moi  😅

Il faut que je trouve un pigeon pour le faire


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ben Chantou, les stations services moi je ne fais plus que passer devant ! ⛽🚗🔌 
Mais je compatis. 😉


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Il faut donc MÊME prévoir des tondeuses ÉLECTRIQUES ! 👎🏼😡


pas que...... un jour on est tombé en panne d'essence sur la route (dieu merci a 1km d'une station essence) on aurait eu l'air malin si les bidons n'étaient pas autorisés....


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi j’ai fait le plein hier soir, aucune attente puisqu’aucune pénurie en Bretagne 😝


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

La seule fois où je suis tombée en panne d’essence c’était à 200m d’un garage 😮‍💨


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Dis Chantou si ta minette t'a empeché de partir en Normandie et bien tant pis pour toi tu ne profiteras pas de notre beau soleil


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat

A priori il y avait des embouteillages dingues à cause justement des files d’attente donc les voitures ne pouvaient pas passer. Une file de plusieurs kms et une file où les voitures roulaient au pas a pas. Ce week-end et semaine prochaine pluie prévue.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Moi je suis dans le 25 et nous voilà aussi toucher par la pénurie d essence ..... Le peu de station qui on encore un peu d essence il y a une de ses queue 😱 et que ça klaxonne et que ça s engueule 😱

Moi ça va j ai fait le plein il y a pas longtemps et roule pas beaucoup je peu encore tenir un petit moment


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pompes à essence : Au moins *MINIMUM* 10 jours pour que ça revienne à la normale

Gros soucis au niveau des magasins qui ne seront + alimentés 
Les cars scolaires … 
Les infirmières 
Les pompiers 🚒 !!!
Etc


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Encore faut il que les raffineries soit remise en route ce qui n est pas encore le cas . Malgres une augmentation de salaire + une prime esso a décider de poursuivre la guerre


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

En 6 mois, TotalÉnergies a engrangé plus de 10 milliards d’euros de bénéfices

une rémunération minimale d'environ 2.100 euros par mois, hors primes.

Un opérateur Total gagne 2500 euros net. On est loin des chiffres donnés à la TV et ils vivent 5 années de moins suite à ce qu’ils inhalent …


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Catie

Pour recharger ta voiture, tu as une prise recharge spéciale que tu as dû payer en + de ta voiture ?

Le souci combien de temps pour la recharger chez toi et à l’extérieur ?

L’idéal hybride ?

J’y connais vraiment rien.

Pour ma fille qui roule bcp. Autant vendre vite sa voiture achetée neuve le 31/12/21 pour perdre le moins possible

Je crois que la carte grise est gratuite ?

À demain 😴


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Octobre 2022)

Sa yai plus d'essence autour de chez moi toutes les stations sont fermés😱
Franchement y en a marre de toute ses bêtises 
Je sais pas vous mais moi sa me mets le moral a zéro
Je suis déjà en pénurie de pellets
Impossible dans trouver où avec des prix mirobolant
Et la l'essence
Plus tout le reste
Depuis le temps que je dis que je vais acheter une île pour élever des moutons en Patagonie extérieur 😁😂


----------



## Pity (12 Octobre 2022)

J'habite en Loire Atlantique
Pour l'instant, nous n'avions pas de pénurie mais depuis hier, la raffinerie de Donges fait grève également par solidarité 😤

C'est incroyable !
Dans ma région, tout le monde sait que les personnes travaillant en raffinerie ont de bons salaires et beaucoup d'avantages...
Je ne sous estime pas leur travail, mais ils mettent en grande difficulté des millions de personnes

Heureusement que nous n'avons pas besoin de voiture pour exercer notre métier !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Octobre 2022)

Nous un peu moins effectivement mais si plus d'essence dans la voiture de mon mari pour aller bosser il prendra la mienne et avec 2 voitures avec des moitié de plein et 60km par jour pour travailler
On va pas aller loin
A la fin de la semaine c'est fichu pour nous
Il faut se défendre je suis d'accord mais la sa bloque tout
Dans pas longtemps c'est les camions de livraison pour les supermarchés
Enfin tout tout tout 😤


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Pity 😊

Le souci ce sont les soignants. Mon gendre travaille à l'hôpital et ça commence à être inquiétant. Un chirurgien n’a pu venir faute de carburant, et donc sa journée a été annulée et reportée.

Pour les grandes surfaces, on peut faire avec d’autres produits, mais c’est certain très ennuyeux malgré tout.


----------



## Nounousand02 (12 Octobre 2022)

Je dois commencer la conduite supervisée à partir de mardi pour peaufiner ma conduite avant la date d examen je me dis que sa ne sert à rien si pas essence dans la  voiture car pénurie aussi par chez nous . Je vais jamais l avoir ce fichu permis de conduire


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Nounousand02 

Justement ils en ont parlé à la TV .. gros soucis à ce niveau là


----------



## Nounousand02 (12 Octobre 2022)

La semaine dernière j'ai perdu + de30 minute de ma leçon de conduite à faire la queue pour mettre du gasoil pour la voiture auto école car peur de pas en avoir assez pour faire mes 2 h . C'est dingue quand même.  Il ferme les station la nuit donc nous ne pouvons pas y aller après le boulot ( mon mari fini à 21h + 45 min de route ) 22h station  fermer


----------



## Nounousand02 (12 Octobre 2022)

Je vois qu'il y en a même qui se dispute voir même en vienne  au main par rapport à leur place dans la file d attente . La police est obliger d'intervenir.  
Un jeune homme d une vingtaine d'année à même poignarder a 6 reprise un père de famille de 30 ans qui étais avec ses 2 enfants juste parcqu il est passer devant lui . C'est horrible !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

C’est un gros problème car les français ne pourront plus aller bosser … une sorte de confinement forcé suite à une grève 

et le pire car TotalEnergie avait appliqué une remise supplémentaire de 20 centimes en + partout en France 🇫🇷 qui s’est ajoutée au 30 cts par le gouvernement 

et du coup ils ont fait tellement de chiffres d’affaires que le personnel a voulu sa part en demandant des revalorisations salariales 

Donc … c’était une bonne idée au départ et qui finit ….


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Octobre 2022)

Et il se passe quoi si plus d'essence pour travailler comment vont être payé les personnes
Les partons vont faire appel au chômage/ vacances ou quoi 
Bon moi mes PE même a pied il m amènerons leur Gamins😂
Il vont pas les garder et encore moins me payé à rien faire 😜
Si vous voyez se que je veux dire 🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Il va y avoir des réquisitions si pas de déblocage surtout pour les prioritaires. Ils l’ont déjà fait à une dernière grève. On ne peut bloquer tout un pays pour des revendications salariales qui ont déjà eu satisfaction mais du coup en veulent +

« Normal » si ça marche.

Sinon acheter une voiture électrique ou hybride ou à pédales 🤣 et après coupure d’électricité 😅 donc un vélo mais PAS ÉLECTRIQUE et de bonnes baskets


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Octobre 2022)

Je resterais correcte mais n'en pense pas moins ... il y a ceux qui peuvent faire grève et il y a tous les autres ... les seconds sont impactés par les premiers !!! impensable et réquisition rapidement on ne peut pas bloquer le pays pour une rémunération déjà élevée ... manque de respect pour tous ceux qui sont payés au SMIC !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Catie 

T’as pas répondu à mes questions 

Combien de temps pour recharger et coût de la borne électrique obligatoire ?


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Octobre 2022)

Ha oui ... Je t'avais oubliée 😱 
Alors comme je ne prends jamais ma voiture pour le travail, elle recharge si nécessaire tout simplement branchée sur une prise "normale" dans mon garage. Bien sûr cela prend plus de temps mais aucune urgence à charger vite pour moi au quotidien. 
Pour une recharge plus rapide il y a plein de bornes en stations service, parkings publics, supermarchés ... Il y a un câble dédié dans le coffre. Là c'est plus cher de le kW domestique. Mais c'est plus rapide. Et on a une application qui nous géolocalise les bornes libres en temps réel. On peut aussi installer une borne dédiée plus rapide à domicile (aucun intérêt pour moi mais utile pour d'autres). Coût de cette borne et de son installation : entre 1000 et 1500 Euro.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Catie

bah suis déçue …. Comment as tu pu m’oublier 👎🏼🤣

*Conclusion* : une simple prose chez toi et ça ne coute pas cher au niveau EDF. C’est pour ça que lorsque ma fille a changé de fournisseur, ils lui ont demandé SI voiture électrique 🤭

Borne en station service combien de temps ?


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Octobre 2022)

Ça dépend du prestataire. Pas facile à dire. Et depuis 10 mois on ne l'a fait qu'une fois "pour tester" l'utilisation et le câble. Sur le parking du Suédois spécialiste du kit.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Pas répondu …. Et combien de temps ?


----------



## Caro35 (12 Octobre 2022)

Le temps de monter une armoire kifkrueujdi 😂


----------



## Caro35 (12 Octobre 2022)

Et de savoir pourquoi il reste une vis !


----------



## Caro35 (12 Octobre 2022)

Et toi Chantou toujours pas répondu sur ton voisin chanteur depuis hier ??


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Octobre 2022)

Une demi heure chantou ! Le temps d'aller boire un café et manger un truc suédois. J'ai horreur de ces magasins. on est comme des rats dans un tunnel. Claustro je vous dit ! 
On a vu la borne on s'est dit on teste. Le temps d'une pause café.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Attends Caro … SECRET sinon … a besoin de calme … et respecter … confidentialité… t’as pas lu ?!

T’es capable de monter une armoire KIIUYIYR toute seule ? 👍

Catie
merci pour ta réponse

Idem je déteste mais interessant malgré tout mais à vitesse GRAND V


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ce qui tourne sur certains réseaux sociaux la folie des gens qui font des réserves pour l’essence

Un papy qui n’a donc pas besoin d’avoir tous ses bidons remplis sans son coffre

Un carrément un énorme bac dans son coffre plein d’essence et sans couvercle dans mon avatar

Un qui remplit de l’essence avec des bouteilles d’huile de cuisine

Une qui insulte un gars …

Un qui tape avec son casque moto

Un carrément UNE CUVE dans son camion 🚛 

Etc

Ça tourne en boucle … j’ai envoyé à mes contacts qui envoient aussi de leur côté


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Les gens sont dingues .... ils perdent la raison...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Octobre 2022)

Le gouvernement a commencer à réquisitionné du personnel chez esso  4 personnes pour ouvrir ' les vannes "  esso qui lundi on obtenu une augmentation de salaire + 1 prime mais on quand même décider de poursuivre la grève 🤔

Depuis la dernière grève des groupes pétroliers en 2017 le gouvernement c est constitué un stock de 90 jours en carburant


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Nounousand02

Environ 3500€ brut en moyenne pour 15 ans d’ancienneté et 2000€ en début de carrière pour l'échelon le + bas.

J’ai mis une nouvelle photo dans mon avatar

Des bouteilles d’huiles vides qui ont été remplies pour mettre de l’essence + le jerrican d’essence rouge rempli bien sûr


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @Nounousand02
> 
> Environ 3500€ brut en moyenne pour 15 ans d’ancienneté et 2000€ en début de carrière pour l'échelon le + bas.
> 
> ...


faut voir aussi les conditions de travail et leur santé.. respirer les vapeurs d'essence toute la journée suis pas sûre que ce soit super pour le corps... en tout cas vu les super profits que font les pétroliers moi j'dis....


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@kikine

c’est ce que j’ai mis justement hier à ce sujet pour les inhalations avec 5 ans de moins de vie.

« Un opérateur Total gagne 2500 euros net. On est loin des chiffres donnés à la TV et ils vivent 5 années de moins suite à ce qu’ils inhalent … »

Je n’arrive pas à faire le citer rouge sur le côté « copié-collé »


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Et bien si ils ne sont pas contents ils prennent un boulot dans une usine ils gagneront moins c'est certain mais vivront plus longtemps à eux de voir mais là c'est un manque de civisme vis à vis de ceux qui touchent BEAUCOUP moins et il sont forts ils savent que comme ils bloquent tout le monde qu'ils auront donc gain de cause !!! pour exemple le patron de mon mari avait des immeubles des maisons un peu partout et payait l'ISF et ce n'est pas pour cela que mon mari et son collègue ont fait grève ou autre pour avoir plus cher et je ne pense pas qu'ils auraient eu gain de cause il y a des tableaux de salaires !!! donc Total font de gros bénéfices mais donnent des primes à leurs salariés et ils réclament encore ...


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Et bien si ils ne sont pas contents ils prennent un boulot dans une usine ils gagneront moins c'est certain mais vivront plus longtemps à eux de voir mais là c'est un manque de civisme vis à vis de ceux qui touchent BEAUCOUP moins et il sont forts ils savent que comme ils bloquent tout le monde qu'ils auront donc gain de cause !!!


et si tous les salariés suivent ton conseil... ben y a plus personne non plus pour faire tourner l'usine...
d'ailleurs si certaines personnes n'avaient pas bloqué tout le monde il me semble que l'on aurait pas de cp...... et autre avancés sociale... faut réfléchir un peu....


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Faire grève pour que personne ne s'en rende compte donc sans que cela ne gêne personne, bien souvent cela ne sert à rien.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Kikine et Catie bien sûr qu'il y a eu des avancées grâce aux grèves je ne suis pas idiotes mais là se plaindre la "bouche pleine" faut pas pousser peut-être que vos maris travaillent chez Total ??? bref ...


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

non mon mari bosse dans l'armée et il a juste le droit de fermer sa *****...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

C'est sur que si les raffineries sont en grève, les transporteurs, SNCF, où il y a beaucoup de syndiqués et dont l'action impacte le plus grand nombre, cela a plus de poids que des centaines ou des milliers d'ass mats qui font grève en affichant juste sur leur porte : en grève, ou je soutiens la grève mais qui accueillent quand même. Dans ce cas là tout le monde s'en fou ! Ça gêne qui ? Personne ! Le dernier appel à la grève des ass mats l'a été un jour de grève dans l'éducation nationale. De quoi à t' on parlé ? Pas des ass mats ! Ça se comprend.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Mon mari est son patron.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Si vous avez un camion et une ÉNORME citerne, faite comme le gars dans mon avatar


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, j'm'en fou j'ai la carte ! 😉😂
Au moins en avatar !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@kikine 

« non mon mari bosse dans l'armée .... »

Ah il y a eu du changement 👍...ce n’est plus « mon ex » 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432  ... j’adore cette carte ... j’y ai joué récemment avec ma fille et mon gendre ...

«  tu m’attaques ... hop « accident » ou « panne d’essence » « feu rouge » « crevaison » limite à 50 »

Mon gendre fait très attention ... ma fille lui dit que c’est un fayot 🤣
Si je lui mets ...évidemment il me mets....MAIS il attend que je l’attaque pour riposter ... une crème 🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Alors nouvelle photo dans l’avatar 

Un papy qui n’en a absolument pas besoin MAIS il fait des réserves avec tous ses jerrycans 

Pour info : Interdit depuis hier dans bcp de départements 

Hier soir il y avait les gendarmes à la station essence près de la gare, c’était + prudent


----------



## ChantalGoya (13 Octobre 2022)

Viendez donc faire un tour par chez nous, la Haute-Savoie est tellement belle et accueillante..... Plus une goutte d'essences et des gens qui se battent. Ça vend du rêve 🤣

Ceci dit, il y a encore du gasoil aux pompes mais le prix s'envole 😭
A certains endroits, les gens font la queue sur la route, intervention des forces de l'ordre, bouchon monstre.... Et des insultes et autres violences.

Et nous avons prévu de partir voir notre fils à Strasbourg le week-end prochain. Je vais envisager le voyage en roulotte  4 chevaux 🐴🐴🐴🐴 🤣

Et sans rire, j'ai un papa moniteur d'auto école qui a juste de quoi faire la journée en carburant. Il ne sait pas si il pourra aller bosser demain 😱

Bref, depuis la COVID, rien ne va plus dans le monde. C'est effrayant de constater que tous les pays ont des soucis que ce soit météo, violence, guerre, pénurie. Ce monde part en vrille.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

En Chine 🇨🇳 à l’extrême ouest il y a 1 cas de Covid à plusieurs milliers de kms et ils ont CONFINÉ… personne dans les rues et restrictions alimentaires

Un français y est et ne sait pas quand il pourra partir.


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @kikine
> 
> « non mon mari bosse dans l'armée .... »
> 
> Ah il y a eu du changement 👍...ce n’est plus « mon ex » 😂


dans les faits, si c'est toujours mon ex  en revanche lui, n'a pas l'air décidé à lâcher le morceaux et demander le divorce... pour l'instant je m'en fout un peu vu que je n'ai personne dans ma vie... mais si un jour ça vient je me verrais dans l'obligation de prendre les choses en main


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de regarder "soleil vert" un film d'anticipation tourné dans les années 70 et qui se passe en 2022 !!! çà donne à réfléchir c'est tellement çà !!!


----------

